# Taylor Hill - Fenty x Puma by Rihanna F/W 2016.17 New York x16



## brian69 (16 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## b08 (16 Feb. 2016)

das kommt davon, wenn man Rihanna zur Designerin macht...!


----------



## Skype (17 Feb. 2016)

Wtf? Was soll das Sperma in den Haaren?


----------



## lord inferno (25 Feb. 2016)

Wow! Taylor... Ty


----------

